# My Girls



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We are all practicing for their Holiday card. They're getting pretty good :thumb: 

ZoodieZoodie...Sh*tHead...DingDong...MizzB...TheMurph










Pardon my French...trust me, she's earned the nickname :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a perfect picture! I love it!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, that seems damn near impossible.....but you did it! I'm impressed!! How long did they sit like that??? What good pups!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Fantastic pic! 
So far the mere thought of trying to get our Holiday pic done is exhausting. lol. Then again, I DO have three puppies.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

You have a great looking group of dogs. The picture came out wonderful!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

minnieme said:


> Wow, that seems damn near impossible.....but you did it! I'm impressed!! How long did they sit like that??? What good pups!


They sat there for about 5 minutes, minor adjustments. 

All we need is santa hats to complete the look!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG that is the cutest thing I have ever seen. I am totally in awe that you were able to get 5 dogs to sit like that. Amazing!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

amazing. my girls would never sit still that long.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll take Emmy and Akasha, please!

They are gorgeous!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

when you add the santa hats, see if you can arrange them like: dane, non-dane, dane, non-dane, dane. Lol. Oh I can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

hmbutler said:


> when you add the santa hats, see if you can arrange them like: dane, non-dane, dane, non-dane, dane. Lol. Oh I can't wait to see the finished result!


I was thinking alternating them OR putting them tallest to shortest like that cell phone commercial....you know? 

I will definitely post the final product!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ha Ha! A couple of your guys have the same look that mine had while I was "forcing" them to sit down. "Please mom, not the camera again!!" How cute!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I seriously don't know how you guys do it. I couldn't get 6 members of the other half's family (human) to sit still and look at the camera for 2 seconds, never mind a bunch of dogs. I give up.


ETA I neglected to mention what a lovely photo it is. You are very talented with both the dogs, and the camera!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok so the s**t head thing gave me a good giggle. I would never be able to get mine to sit like this.


----------

